
Macy's banned from detaining and fining alleged shoplifters, judge rules - SonicSoul
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jul/01/macys-shoplifting-detention-fines-lawsuit-ruling
======
kevin_b_er
Kidnapping, extortion, theft, and assault. Phone and purse were stolen.

Grand theft because a credit card was in the purse and grand theft by being
done with extortion.

Credit card fraud for charging her credit card without authorization.

------
pkaye
Legalized kidnapping and extortion. Unbelievable!

